# Other than morning, hunting



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

So I've had success finding the turkeys flying off the roost and they hang about that area till 9am or so, then they all head out.

What are the best times for hunting them other than morning, when do they normally return to the roosting area? I know this may be different for every group, but any generalizations?


----------



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

Around noon or later after the hens leave to go nest. Especially later in the season is a great time for calling in birds. Early in the season its a lil bit tougher because the birds do not gobble much but will come in silent just takes alot of patients. Had one bird today strut just on the other side of a thicket never made a sound and eventually walked back into trees away from us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well here is what I have learned through out the years...

Around 10-noon is when they could leave any hens they were with and start to go look for more.
They start to head back to the roost area around 6 pm or so. (in my neck of the woods.)


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I shot mine this year at about 6pm I saw him there the night before, I never exactly found his roost but I had a good idea, he did gobble quite a bit and did a lot of strutting in front of my decoys


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

young_gun33 said:


> Around noon or later after the hens leave to go nest. Especially later in the season is a great time for calling in birds. Early in the season its a lil bit tougher because the birds do not gobble much but will come in silent just takes alot of patients. Had one bird today strut just on the other side of a thicket never made a sound and eventually walked back into trees away from us.


i agree i have had the best luck late morning to early afternoon, after all the hens have went to nest. this leaves the gobblers alone to themselves waiting for the hens to return, and they won't be able to resist your calling. i find that they will normally be hanging out in pastures or places like that midday, plus they will be alot more vocal so they will generally be easier to locate.


----------

